# Synchroniser deux bibliothèques iTunes



## Gano (23 Avril 2004)

Salut à tous,

Ma femme et moi on s'est acheté 2 portables à l'Apple Expo (Alubook 15 et Ibook 14)

On a chacun développer de notre coté une bibliothèque iTunes. aujourd'hui on voudrais faire un peu d'ordre et en profiter pour faire une sauvegarde réciproque, bref avoir la même musique sur nos 2 ordis.

Comment faire pour importer les play-listes et synchroniser nos 2 bibliothèques.

Merci de vos lumières qui j'espère m'aveugleront


----------



## Gano (26 Avril 2004)

Personne n'a de solutions pour ce problème !!!!!

Non jle crois pas, je ne pense pas être le seul à avoir ce besoin...


----------



## Krynn (26 Avril 2004)

Je me sais pas quel est le but mais je vois plusieurs solution.

1) partager la bibliotheque (il faut que les ordi soie en reseaux pour raliser cela

2) Copier tous les fichiers d'un odi sur l'autre, faire le tri et retransferer dans l'autre sens

Mais il faudrai savoir si les 2 ordis sont souvant en reseau?


----------



## berzek (27 Avril 2004)

J'irai même plus loin : y a t-il une fonction qui permette de synchroniser 2 machines complètes, un desktop et un portable par exemple. Je crois savoir que .mac permet la synchro des agendas, carnets d'adresses, signets, etc entre 2 machines. Existe t-il d'autres moyens pour passer d'une machine à l'autre en conservant les même fichiers indispensables ?


----------



## Gano (27 Avril 2004)

Merci !! Enfin une réponse...

Pour répondre à tes solutions :

- le partage via Rendez-vous : Ne fonctionne que si les 2 mac sont en réseau, bref quand je part au boulot...Fini la synchro...

- Copier tous les fichiers d'un ordi sur l'autre, faire le tri et retransferer dans l'autre sens : Très très fatiguant comme méthode. Il faut repérer les doublons, refaire manuellement les Play-lists, tous rebalancer sur l'autre machine et recommencer dès que moi ou ma femme rajoute un album...

Moi, ce que je recherche, c'est la simplicité Mac, comme la synchro que je fait en le carnet d'adresse et mon téléphone portable...

Ca me parrais incroyable que personne n'a développé un ptit script, je pense pas être le seul dans ce besoin...


----------



## woulf (28 Avril 2004)

je ne sais plus ou j'ai vu ça, mais il me semble qu'il y a un utilitaire qui permet de faire ça en synchronisant 2 bécanes, petite recherche sur versiontracker.com, sous le verbo "synchronization" et tu en trouves une flopée, je pense que tu trouveras ton bonheur


----------



## Vercoquin (28 Avril 2004)

Gano a dit:
			
		

> Moi, ce que je recherche, c'est la simplicité Mac, comme la synchro que je fait en le carnet d'adresse et mon téléphone portable...


Ce qui rend complexe l'opération avec iTunes, c'est que vouloir synchroniser deux bibliothèque peut s'apparenter à du piratage musical. Or, iTunes est justement configuré pour se protéger de cela (il n'est pas possible de copier un morceau d'une bibliothèque à une autre via le partage iTunes).
Le plus simple est en effet de synchroniser les deux dossiers iTunes, directement sur le DD... Mais à voir si iTunes, une fois des fichiers déplacés, rajoutés ou effacés, s'y retrouvera. A priori, il devrait reconstruite sa bibliothèque au premier lancement après modification...
Pour les softs permettant de synchroniser deux dossiers sur deux ordinateurs en réseau, va voir du côté du forum "logiciel". Il y a un sujet assez récent à ce propos.


----------



## r e m y (28 Avril 2004)

Vercoquin a dit:
			
		

> Le plus simple est en effet de synchroniser les deux dossiers iTunes, directement sur le DD... Mais à voir si iTunes, une fois des fichiers déplacés, rajoutés ou effacés, s'y retrouvera. A priori, il devrait reconstruite sa bibliothèque au premier lancement après modification...



non! iTunes affichera un petit point d'interrogation en face des morceaux dont le fichier a été effacé, et ne verra même pas que des nouveaux fichiers ont été ajoutés.


----------



## Vercoquin (28 Avril 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> non! iTunes affichera un petit point d'interrogation en face des morceaux dont le fichier a été effacé, et ne verra même pas que des nouveaux fichiers ont été ajoutés.


Aïe ! Alors ce n'est pas encore la bonne solution...


----------



## maousse (28 Avril 2004)

c'est pourtant la plus simple... synchroniser les dossiers itunes en passant par rsyncx, par exemple.

Après, il faut voir si on veut garder sa base de donnée (compteur de lectures, classement, playlists)

Si on peut la jeter, on efface tout dans la fenêtre itunes (sans effacer les originaux, attention au message d'alerte) et il suffit de rejeter le dossier itunes music sur la fenetre itunes pour reconstruire la base.

Sinon, on glisse quand même le dossier itunes music sur la fenêtre itunes, il y aura des doublons dans la bibliothèque. Le plus rapide est alors de faire le ménage avec l'un de ces scripts :  l'un ou  l'autre .


----------



## Vercoquin (28 Avril 2004)

Autre solution confortable : acheter un iPod et le considérer comme élément de référence pour les deux ordinateurs.
A l'aide d'un petit soft comme iPodRip (qui pourrait faire cela très bien), synchroniser chaque Mac à partir de l'iPod...

Le tour est jouer, pour la modique somme de 350 euros 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais ça vaut largement le coup !!!


----------



## Gano (28 Avril 2004)

Que de solutions....pas très satisfaisantes...

Concernant celle de Maousse, elle ne permet pas de retrouver les Play-Lists du deuxième ordi et d'autre part elle reste assez longue et contraignante (beaucoup d'opérations manuelles).

Quant à celle qui consiste à se payer un Ipod, ça fait un peu cher de la synchro...

Bref, je me demande si effectivement il n'existe pas de solution logiciel dédiée à ce problème pour des raisons de piratage et de protection...

C'est bien dommage et un peu hypocrite...autant interdire le gravage sur CD, ou la copie informatique parce qu'il y a risque de piratage


----------



## iskandar (28 Avril 2004)

Vercoquin a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui rend complexe l'opération avec iTunes, c'est que vouloir synchroniser deux bibliothèque peut s'apparenter à du piratage musical. Or, iTunes est justement configuré pour se protéger de cela (il n'est pas possible de copier un morceau d'une bibliothèque à une autre via le partage iTunes).



c'est possible sur cette c..... de pc, avec mytunes !
j'ai d'ailleurs reussi a convertir 5 personnes de ma boite a installer itunes en lieu et place de wmp ou de winamp... Il est vrai que c'est tres pratique et discret 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre le soucis apres, c'est de synchroniser l'itunes du boulot (pc) et l'itunes de la maison (mac) avec un  ipod (branché coté maison). Quelqu'un aurait une soluce ?


----------



## flotow (28 Avril 2004)

je vien de trouver...
si chacun de vous copie sa bibio sur le DD de l'autre...
en mettant le fichier etranger dans la bibliio perso du Mac...
Il faut remplacer les fichiers communs par ceux venat de l'etranger(normalement..ce sont les meme si ils ne sont pas eronnés..) puis de regrouper le biblio iTunes...
a essayer...en tout cas..ca marche comme ca sur PC!
Merci de me donner un reponse!
comme si microsoft serai regardant des droits de musique sur leur machine...(un PC est une mache du diable... le mac est la machine des anges!)


----------



## Gano (28 Avril 2004)

in_Mac_we_trust a dit:
			
		

> en mettant le fichier etranger dans la bibliio perso du Mac...
> Il faut remplacer les fichiers communs par ceux venat de l'etranger(normalement..ce sont les meme si ils ne sont pas eronnés..) puis de regrouper le biblio iTunes...



Merci in_Mac_we_trust
 Mais j'ai rien compris à ta solution !!!!

Que veux tu dire par " puis de regrouper le biblio iTunes..." ????


----------



## WebOliver (29 Avril 2004)

Maintenant que j'ai mon 12" (en plus de mon iMac), je pensais aussi synchroniser les deux bibliothèques. Je crois qu'il faut abandonner. Une bibliothèque est propre à un seul Mac et à un seul iPod. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Les solutions proposées sont finalement assez complexes.


----------



## Vercoquin (29 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant que j'ai mon 12" (en plus de mon iMac), je pensais aussi synchroniser les deux bibliothèques. Je crois qu'il faut abandonner. Une bibliothèque est propre à un seul Mac et à un seul iPod.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Et avec un soft du style iPodRip, ça ne marche pas, toi qui a un iPod ? Il y a une fonction de synchronisation, qui synchronise les playlists et les chansons de l'iPod vers iTunes. Si l'iPod est considéré comme élément de référence aux synchronisations, à mon avis ça doit très bien fonctionné, non ?...


----------



## wip (5 Août 2004)

J'ai une solution toute simple, et qui peux marcher dans bien des cas:

- J'ai toute ma bibliotheque sur un DD externe que je branche sur un Mac. Ce dernier est en reseau avec les deux autres Mac. Je monte dinc le DD externe sur le bureau des 3 Mac.
- Sur un des macs (que l'on va appeler Mac1), j'ouvre Itunes et glisse tous mes MP3 du DD externe sur la bibliotheque.
- Sur les autres Mac, dans le dossier User/musique/itunes, je remplace le fichier "bibliotheque itunes 4" par un alias du meme fichier du Mac1.
- C'est fini.

Avantage:
-Une seule bibliotheque, donc ca prend moins de place.
-Les notes (etoiles) sont valables pour les Macs et ne disparaissent pas.
-C'est valable pour tous les tags exotiques.
-Je peux emmener facielent toute ma bibliotheques en voyage )

Inconvenient:
-Un seul Itunes peux etre ouvert a la fois (a moins de faire une copie du fichier "bibliotheque itunes 4" et non pas un alias. Cela implique de refaire cette copie souvent, et de faire des import uniquement sur un seul Mac, histoire de savoir quel fichier "bibliotheque itunes 4" on doit copier.
-Si j'emmene mon DD externe en voyage, plus personne ne peux ecouter de la musique a la maison.
- Ne pas oublier de monter le DD externe sur le bureau a chaque re-demarrage d'un Mac.

En esperant en avoir aide qlq un 

Wip


----------



## nikolo (5 Août 2004)

non pas aidé car c'est pas le resultat que je cherche.je cherche un truc ou je clique dessus et hop on synchronise.


----------



## wip (6 Août 2004)

nikolo a dit:
			
		

> non pas aidé car c'est pas le resultat que je cherche.je cherche un truc ou je clique dessus et hop on synchronise.



Je pense qu'avec un petit AppleScript, ca doit-etre jouable. Il doit faire appelle a un logiciel de Synchronisation (ca manque pas sur versiontracker.com), et aussi copier le fichier "bibliotheque itunes 4" le plus recent sur tous les macs.

Bon courage, Wip.


----------



## Junk (14 Juillet 2006)

L'a deux ans ce post .... 

UP 



J'ai cr&#233;&#233; un nouveau post pour le m&#234;me genre de truc r&#233;cessement  ....

La solution passe par RsyncX ....


----------



## jfuntel (22 Juillet 2006)

Peut-être ai-je une solution à votre problème. Télécharger "iTunes Library Manager" qui vous permet d'avoir plusieurs bibliothèque de iTunes. A savoir que tous les originaux de votre bibliothèque sont rassemblés dans un même dossier. Il vous suffit d'importer ceux qui appartiennent à l'autre "bibliothèque.
Est-ce clair ? Bonne chance

<http://www.dougscripts.com/itunes/>


----------



## jphg (22 Juillet 2006)

euh, je crois que j'ai la soluce (mais pas essayé)

c'est ça : Libra


----------



## jfuntel (22 Juillet 2006)

Oui, je pensais à Libra aussi; mais il n'y a pas ici, à ma connaissance, un fichier commun qui rassemble tous les mp3 ou mp4... Ce qui vous intéresse, je pense, pour synchroniser vos deux Mac.
Testez les 2 avant de payer le petit sharware.
Tenez-moi au courrant


----------



## graphile (2 Octobre 2006)

J'avais le meme probl&#232;me et je viens de trouver &#231;a 

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/30038


----------



## jfuntel (3 Octobre 2006)

Merci pour ce renseignement mais ça coûte cher (29)


----------



## lillumultipass (11 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour à tous!

j'ai une petite question, à priori un peu liée à celle du topic, j'espère ne pas être HS...

Bon, je viens juste de recevoir mon Mac, et j'aimerais transférer ma bibli iTunes de mon PC vers mon Mac, en gardant la base de données (compteur, classement...)...de PC à PC je l'ai déjà fait avec un simple copier-coller, mais là j'ai peur que le Mac ne reconnaisse pas la base de données.

Bon, au pire je perdrais la base, mais ça me soulerait quand même...

Merci d'avance et désolé Monsieur le modo si je suis HS...


----------



## chti (11 Octobre 2006)

je viens de trouver ceci sur le forum itunes de igeneration  (à creuser)


     je remonte le fil car j'ai trouve une solution qui peut intéresser du monde : syncOtunes est un petit logiciel qui permet de faire une synchro entre deux bibliothèques "mac" et "mac et pc"
il suffit que le logiciel en question soit installé sur le/un (des) mac(s).
au lancement il suffit de lui spécifier l'emplacement des fichiers xml de chaque bibliothèque à synchroniser et il s'occupe de verifier quels fichiers ne sont pas présent sur quelle machine vous fait une liste (par artiste/album) des éléments à synchroniser et il ne vous reste qu'à décocher les éléments que vous ne voulez pas synchroniser.


La seule chose pour moi c'est que je n'ai pas encore trouvé le moyen de remettre à jour les tags qui auraient pu etre modifiés sur une des deux machines


----------

